# WAS bestellt ihr euch WO für den Sommer (Bekleidung)?



## Kontinuum (20. April 2014)

Hab leider keinen Plan, deswegen dankbar für jede form der Inspiration!


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2014)

Ich eher sportlich also Jogger und T shirt  Das dann meinsten bei Eastbay


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2014)

Bei impericon.de, dresscode.de oder onelifeonecrew.de 

Sprich kurze Hose und bandshirt.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2014)

Shorts hole ich meist von Jack & Jones oder Selected, habe ne gute Qualität. Klick Klick

T-Shirts verschieden. Entweder auch J&J oder einfach V-Neck von Tom Tailor. Trage auch gern einfach n Tank Top und drüber ein Jeans - Hemd. Hemd Tank

OOOOder ein Polo-Shirt (will ich mir jetzt kaufen) Klick

Schuhe dann sowat (was schlichtes) Klick

Und dann noch ne Sonnenbrille klick

War bei mir zumindest letztes Jahr so, bis auf die Schuhe


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. April 2014)

alles von h und m


----------



## Saji (20. April 2014)

Bandshirts von EMP, kurze Hosen von überall wo sie günstig hergehen und Schuhe meistens Vans, bevorzugt über eBay weil ich da noch am ehesten einen Shop finde der sie in 49 anbietet.

Bei den Hosen bevorzuge ich 3/4 Jeans, das sieht dann nicht gar so nach Touri aus. ^^


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2014)

Bestellen eigentlich wenig, klamottenmäßig. 
Wenn, dann Zalando oder direkt vom Hersteller. Aber meistens ist es doch sinnvoller einfach in die Stadt zu gehen und nach was zu suchen...


----------



## Patiekrice (21. April 2014)

threadless beste ya


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2014)

Ich kaufe Klamotten beim...lokalen Händler!! Unglaublich oder?


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2014)

C&A für das meiste. 
Schuhe sind ein Problem wegen der Schuhgröße.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. April 2014)

eigentlich alles bei american apparel oder mientus und jeans aus japanischem denim


----------



## Wynn (21. April 2014)

schuhe deichmann
kleidung karstadt/c&a 

trage keine bestimmte marke also brauch ich keinen speziallen laden


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für T-Shirts die es sonst so nirgends gibt.




Ansonsten geh ich in die Stadt und überfall den ersten Laden der nicht weglaufen kann.


----------



## Dominau (23. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> threadless beste ya



+1

Liebe die Tshirts dort. Irgendwann kommt vllt auch noch so ein Wand Tattoo dazu.


----------



## Fenrisfeuer (24. April 2014)

Ich schaue regelmässig bei http://www.rebel-clothing.de 
nach Freizeitsachen. Ansonsten direkt aus Übersee oder einfach in die Stadt laufen und schauen.


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2014)

Fenrisfeuer schrieb:


> Ich schaue regelmässig bei http://www.rebel-clothing.de
> nach Freizeitsachen.




Meine Fresse ist der Scheiss teuer


----------



## Fenrisfeuer (24. April 2014)

jo, die Preise sind je nach Marke etc. schon happig.  Kann man sich wenn nur gezielt holen aber von der Qualität der Ware ist es einfach Top. Hatte leider bei günstigeren Sachen das Problem gehabt das ich se nach einmal waschen in die Tonne kloppen konnte. Für mich ist es auch so das ich viele Sachen nicht nur einen Sommer trage.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. April 2014)

Threadless ist ja geil.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Bang (12. Juni 2014)

Der Elbenwald.de ist ziemlich Nice. 

Die Shirts etc. ala Sheldon Big Bang Theory und das finde ich Supa


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juni 2014)

Oh gott. Das sind so viele verschiedene Shops ich kann die nicht alle aufzählen. Das allermeiste ist Band-Merchandise, dementsprechend kommt einiges von Plattenlabeln. (z.B. http://www.nuclearblast.de/de/shop/) 
Dann noch einige Shops die von den Bands selbst betrieben werden, das meiste ist Zeuchs das man bei den großen nicht bekommt. (Weshalb ich EMP den Rücken gekehrt habe, immer nur der selbe gleiche Mist)


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. Juni 2014)

auch bei nuclearblast


----------



## Deanne (13. Juni 2014)

http://www.impericon.com

http://www.asos.de

http://www.britishempire-shop.de

http://www.skatedeluxe.de

http://www.blackcraftcult.com

http://www.americanapparel.net

Ich trage in erster Linie kurze Jeans, T-Shirts und Vans. Vielleicht mal eine Pullijacke oder ein kariertes Hemd.


----------



## Keashaa (13. Juni 2014)

Ich bestell Klamotten gar nicht online, sondern geh in den Laden, probiert aus, was mir so zusagt und kauf das, was dann tatsächlich passt. Verstehe dieses ganze Zalandogehabe eh net...


----------



## Deanne (13. Juni 2014)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Ich bestell Klamotten gar nicht online, sondern geh in den Laden, probiert aus, was mir so zusagt und kauf das, was dann tatsächlich passt. Verstehe dieses ganze Zalandogehabe eh net...



So mache ich das eigentlich auch, aber manche Sachen bekommt man halt nicht im Laden. Und wenn ich daran denke, dass meine neuen Vans im Schuhgeschäft 74 Euro kosten sollten, während ich online nur knapp 60 bezahlt habe, lohnt es sich definitiv, sich auch online umzusehen.


----------



## Keashaa (13. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> So mache ich das eigentlich auch, aber manche Sachen bekommt man halt nicht im Laden. Und wenn ich daran denke, dass meine neuen Vans im Schuhgeschäft 74 Euro kosten sollten, während ich online nur knapp 60 bezahlt habe, lohnt es sich definitiv, sich auch online umzusehen.



Der Onlineshop hat halt weniger Lagerkosten (weil irgendwo im Industrieviertel und net in der Fußgängerzone) und billigere Angestellte (brauchst ja keine Beratung). Gerade letzteres ist etwas, warum ich gerne auch ein wenig mehr zahle. Die "Alles kostenlos"-Mentalität ist eh zum Kotzen. Nur wenns um die eigene Leistung geht, da will man abkassieren...


----------



## Deanne (13. Juni 2014)

Keashaa schrieb:


> billigere Angestellte (brauchst ja keine Beratung). Gerade letzteres ist etwas, warum ich gerne auch ein wenig mehr zahle.



Nicht jeder braucht Beratung und wünscht diese auch. Ich schaue mich gerne in Ruhe um. In manchen Läden wird man vom Personal regelrecht bedrängt, in anderen schleicht einem sofort der Kaufhausdetektiv nach und auch sonst wirkt das Personal meist eher desinteressiert. Ich weiß, was mir steht und wenn ich shoppen gehe, habe ich auch klare Vorstellungen. Dafür brauche ich keinen Verkäufer, der mir zum Schuh noch 4 Paar Schnürsenkel aufschwatzen will.

Aber naja, jeder hat andere Erwartungen und Bedürfnisse. Ich freue mich, wenn ich ein paar Euro gespart habe, denn die kann ich dann wieder in andere Dinge investieren.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Juni 2014)

beratung von einem verkäufer?


----------



## steffi2017 (17. Juli 2017)

Am liebsten trage ich einfache Shorts und Tank Tops und dazu meine Adidas Schuhe. Ich kaufe seit Jahren nur noch Adidas Sneakers, weil die qualitativ unschlagbar sind und sehr lange halten. Die kaufe ich immer direkt online im Allikestore, da weiß ich das die Schuhe super schnell geliefert werden und alles gut klappt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juli 2017)

Och ne schon wieder Werbespam.


----------

